# Shameless Promotion Thread (For my music project)



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 8, 2015)

Been doing this for a few years now. I've played in bands, and I've done shows and recorded before, but this time it's all me and it's all my work. Quick backstory here:

I'm not a guitarist. I play drums, and I produce cheesy video game music. I am, however, a lyricist. I write a lot of hip-hop, and deep emotional (in my eyes, at least) soft music. I decided to grab a guitar, hop on my PC and just start pumping out amateur recordings. I've loved it ever since.

I played a show just last night that spawned the revival of me wanting to take this somewhere. I'd really appreciate it if all of you checked my stuff out.

*WARNING:*​ 
The lyrical content / subject matter is intense. It deals with murder, life, death, suicide and controversial subjects. I do not write to offend, I write what I feel inside or what is going on in the world that I feel deserves to be shared so people can really understand what is going on out there.​ 
If you don't like the page or follow me, I don't care. Just try and give it a listen and let me know how you feel.

In advance: you guys are awesome.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thieves/1050994868260934
http://thievesmtl.bandcamp.com

Thanks <3.

- SinkyChan17


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> Been doing this for a few years now. I've played in bands, and I've done shows and recorded before, but this time it's all me and it's all my work. Quick backstory here:
> 
> I'm not a guitarist. I play drums, and I produce cheesy video game music. I am, however, a lyricist. I write a lot of hip-hop, and deep emotional (in my eyes, at least) soft music. I decided to grab a guitar, hop on my PC and just start pumping out amateur recordings. I've loved it ever since.
> 
> ...


 
I'll take a look at it, however, I think that since your post is quite explicit, do this instead:


Spoiler






SinkyChan17 said:


> Been doing this for a few years now. I've played in bands, and I've done shows and recorded before, but this time it's all me and it's all my work. Quick backstory here:
> 
> I'm not a guitarist. I play drums, and I produce cheesy video game music. I am, however, a lyricist. I write a lot of hip-hop, and deep emotional (in my eyes, at least) soft music. I decided to grab a guitar, hop on my PC and just start pumping out amateur recordings. I've loved it ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm gonna' be honest, I don't know how to do spoilers.  Sorry, man.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> I'm gonna' be honest, I don't know how to do spoilers.  Sorry, man.


 
noo I mean bold and put the warning into red


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 8, 2015)

Done, man. Thanks for checking out my stuff!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

Listened to it, I have to say I don't like that type of music but your actually pretty good.


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Listened to it, I have to say I don't like that type of music but your actually pretty good.


 
Hey, I'll take it. Thanks for stepping out of your usual zone and giving me a chance.  I appreciate it!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> Hey, I'll take it. Thanks for stepping out of your usual zone and giving me a chance.  I appreciate it!


Yeah ghosts in particular was very good and I loved the guitar on that. Anyway have you thought of a kickstater or indiegogo?


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nah, I don't. (Thank you, by the way!!)

I would if I could get a bit more support. My facebook page only has 33 likes, although I just did it today. My OLD page only had 93, though, and I made it 5/6 years ago...


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've just pushed out a new cover and I'm going to be doing a small 4 track demo, so I'll keep you guys up to date. Thanks for the support. Anything helps!


----------

